# How is the Rocky?



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hitting the rock up this weekend and curious if anyone is having any luck?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The river is really low. I would stick to the lowere stretches if I were fishing.

Wes


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Paint walls for your wife. It's bad.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Went down and casted for a couple hours by the launch ramps. Had one almost tear the rod out of my hands, but nothing after that. Might try in the morning, on a mission to catch one on hardware. Never have before


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rayman said:


> Paint walls for your wife. It's bad.



That's funny right there...get that honey do list done, or do like me and just stand in garage looking at pole and just drink another beer


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> Went down and casted for a couple hours by the launch ramps. Had one almost tear the rod out of my hands, but nothing after that. Might try in the morning, on a mission to catch one on hardware. Never have before


Don't be scared to try anything a smallmouth would eat. Don't just use an inline spinner and go home, if it's not working try spoons, rapalas, small crank baits, or 3" grub baits like twister tails my favorite is a *********** grub. All these baits have the potential to catch you your first steelhead on hardware. I'm not sure what you have been trying but give these a shot and vary retrieve speeds. Colder water means slow it down a bit because the baitfish will be moving slower. Good luck


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Don't be scared to try anything a smallmouth would eat. Don't just use an inline spinner and go home, if it's not working try spoons, rapalas, small crank baits, or 3" grub baits like twister tails my favorite is a *********** grub. All these baits have the potential to catch you your first steelhead on hardware. I'm not sure what you have been trying but give these a shot and vary retrieve speeds. Colder water means slow it down a bit because the baitfish will be moving slower. Good luck


Awesome advice. While still fishing for bass last year I caught a few steelhead and a ton of stocked trout on crankbaits. I got quite a few comments like, "you can catch steehead/trout on that"!! Can't wait to try the Big Joshy's this year!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Frankie G said:


> Awesome advice. While still fishing for bass last year I caught a few steelhead and a ton of stocked trout on crankbaits. I got quite a few comments like, "you can catch steehead/trout on that"!! Can't wait to try the Big Joshy's this year!!!


That's a good idea and I'm sure you will catch some on those swim baits. I forgot to mention those good call. These fish spend all summer in the big lake gorging themselves on baitfish. Minnow imitation baits work quite well on our steelhead.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Just to add onto hardwoods post. I really like a gold/orange color scheme. Everyday/hour ( lol ) is a lil different on what they'll take, but that color combo is a steady producer for me. All fish I've hooked up with in the past week have been on medium to slow retrieves.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys! I've got a box full of KO Wobblers, so that's what I was throwing. Maybe I'll try throwing a rapala. Headed down now to the rocky river marina area for an hour or two. I'll post later how I do!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Got nothin. Saw one caught on a spoon and heard of 4 or 5 others caught before I got to the marina.


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Was on the water from 7a til about noon. Still very low but hooked into 2, both popped off before landing. 1 on minnow, 1 on wobbler. Did not see a single other person even hook into anything the entire time. Gonna try tomorrow morning hopefully with some better action with the rain tonight. Good luck fellas and tight lines


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't give up its still early.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rreeal early...our strain dont run till late November...


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Rreeal early...our strain dont run till late November...


. Them Pa. Are feisty and fun to fight though...


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Finally got one at the marina! Casting 1/3oz KO Wobbler. Had another hit too, but didn't hook up. Lots of leaves made it a pain to cast


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

RStock521 said:


> Finally got one at the marina! Casting 1/3oz KO Wobbler. Had another hit too, but didn't hook up. Lots of leaves made it a pain to cast


Congrats


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Congrats


 Thanks! I've caught plenty of steelies on jig and gulp minnow, but never on casting. That was fun!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's more fun than drifting. I love that thump and telltale head shake. It's addicting nicely done


----------

